
Indian Railway Starts Surge Pricing - sandeepben
https://news.nextbigwhat.com/railways-starts-surge-pricing-rajdhani-shatabdi-10-rise-every-10-tickets-sold-297/
======
abricot
What is the goal they want to acomplish?

Surge pricing works if it succeeds in attracting more drivers (i.e. like uber)
but in this case it simply raises the price for people who don't have any
other options.

